# Hearse



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. Does anyone know what a reasonable price would be for renting a hearse would be. I'm doing a graveyard theme this year, and my friend thought it might be cool if I could get a hearse (from a club) for Halloween night. Has anyone done this or know anyone that's done this before?

Thanks!

Dustyn


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are a lot of variables in this.
Your location, the availability of hearses, the age and style of the hearse, how long you would need/want it for, etc.
Shy of you having a friend who has one sitting around as a collector's piece, you may be looking at $500 or more for a full night's haunt. Keep in mind they would have to send someone to pick it up and to deliver it, so there will be the cost for their labor too.
Many here build their own Victorian, New Orleans, or old west style hearses, often with the "invisible horses" as featured at the Haunted Mansion at disneyland and Disneyworld.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Contact the Western Canada Hearse club and see if any of the members will rent out their hearse for the night.
Western Canada Hearse Club on facebook


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! There is a club for everything now! Awesome!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> There are a lot of variables in this.
> Your location, the availability of hearses, the age and style of the hearse, how long you would need/want it for, etc.
> Shy of you having a friend who has one sitting around as a collector's piece, you may be looking at $500 or more for a full night's haunt. Keep in mind they would have to send someone to pick it up and to deliver it, so there will be the cost for their labor too.
> Many here build their own Victorian, New Orleans, or old west style hearses, often with the "invisible horses" as featured at the Haunted Mansion at disneyland and Disneyworld.


I always loved those "invisible horse" ones!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Contact the Western Canada Hearse club and see if any of the members will rent out their hearse for the night.
> Western Canada Hearse Club on facebook


Thanks for the link!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

500 seems excessive to me. A friend that owns a local haunt has bought two fully running hearses in the last year for less than 1500 each. So for a night at 500 that seems way high.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Guess depend on age. I would want a older one myself but sure noone rents older ones i didnt even know you could rent one.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For those that do rent them, the nights/days they can or do rent them during the year are few and far between, but the storage costs go on regardless of whether they are used in a haunt or not. Renters tend to try to cover their costs, and rightly so.
Again, a lot depends upon your location and what you want or need.
In an area where films and TV shows are recorded, you have a lot more options and competition in regards to renters.
Hearses tend to be MAJOR gas hogs, so fewer and fewer people will have them as casual rides or "fun" cars for haunts.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

fontgeek said:


> Hearses tend to be MAJOR gas hogs, so fewer and fewer people will have them as casual rides or "fun" cars for haunts.


That's the truth! My '66 S&S gets 10 mpg. Also due to her age, I would never rent out my coach. fontgeek is right about there being few owners who are willing to rent out their coaches.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> That's the truth! My '66 S&S gets 10 mpg. Also due to her age, I would never rent out my coach. fontgeek is right about there being few owners who are willing to rent out their coaches.


That's about what my '69 M&M gets. Yeah don't think I would rent mine out either, and if I did I'd have to be invited to the party


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I looked around and couldn't really find anything around where I am. This Friday one of our independat local Halloween stores opens and there is going to be a half a dozen hearses there. I'll talk to the owners and see what they say.


----------

